# Sabbatai Zevi was an Antichrist?



## turmeric (Jul 26, 2005)

He was the object of much fascination among Jewish Kabbalists in the 17th Century, who thought he might be the Messiah. I was reading about this in Isaac Bashevis Singer's historical novel_Satan in Goray_. This fellow actually existed (Zevi, that is) and belief in him resulted in antinomian behavior, as people expected to be carried off on a cloud to Israel during the Days of Awe. Here's the kicker - Sabbatai Zevi converted to Islam in the year *1666!* Hmmmm!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 26, 2005)

Where is there the connection in Scripture between 666 and Antichrists?


----------



## turmeric (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't want to get into an argument about this, I just thought it was an interesting coincidence, an historical oddity which has escaped the Hal Lindsay crowd.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 26, 2005)

I wasn't trying to argue.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 26, 2005)

My bad. It wasn't a coincidence after all

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabbatai_Zevi

I just didn't want to get into a long discussion of what Revelation means by 666, and whether he's the Beast, etc. But it wasn't a coincidence after all.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 26, 2005)

That sure is a cool name. _Sabbatai Zevi!_


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 26, 2005)

Everyone knows that the Anti-Christ is a Romanian named Nicholas Carpathia... My spiritual advisor Tim LaHaye has told me this revelation. We've tracked him to down to his lair in _Rome_. And we will find him!


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Where is there the connection in Scripture between 666 and Antichrists?


Now now if it was flawless it could very well be true


----------

